
Does anyoen else feel like they are not gettng anywhere at life? - teslacar
i read all these success stories of young people retiring early and or getting rich and i am neither rich nor retired. it is part of the FIRE movement
======
throwaway8879
Life is not important enough to stress out over, friend. Embrace your
insignificance. It is the true path to happiness and freedom.

The valuator is in control of all value. Your worth as a human being, and the
emotional side effects resulting from that worth, is better left in your
control and not to external forces.

------
Trappist1
I used to feel this way a lot. I think setting and writing down a bunch of
small goals and trying to achieve them has led me to both be more successful
and feel more accomplished. In the past, when I only had huge, grandiose
dreams I often was either intimidated by them and never worked towards them or
felt like a failure when I did work towards them and it didn't work on.
Contrarily, when you set small goals and achieve them those dopamine surges
keep you going and I've actually accomplished some of my old big goals since.

------
zunzun
If you make it your purpose in life to help other people, and you do that, you
have succeeded in your life. If you make it your purpose in life to acquire
great wealth, and you do that, even if you freeze your corpse in liquid
nitrogen (this has been done) your wealth is gone.

------
Phithagoras
Where is it that you're trying to go, and what will really be different about
when you get there? Getting rich and/or retiring early are probably not the
goals that will truly satisfy you enough to stop moving forward in life.

------
lioeters
There's nowhere to get to, it's all here and now, the world in the palm of
your hand.

